# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Xamarin.Android >  نوشتن متن روی تصویر در زامارین

## nnnnaa

سلام من میخوام روی یک عکس یک متن بنویسم بعد اون عکس رو ذخیره کنم.


این کد رو هم نوشتم ولی ارور میگیره


using System.Drawing;
    
 public void Watermark(string picturePath, string text)
         {
    
             PointF firstLocation = new PointF(10f, 10f);
             PointF secondLocation = new PointF(10f, 50f);
    
             Bitmap bitmap = (Bitmap)Image.FromFile(picturePath);//load the image file
    
             using (Graphics graphics = Graphics.FromImage(bitmap))
             {
                 using (Font arialFont = new Font("Arial", 10))
                 {
                     graphics.DrawString(text, arialFont, Brushes.Blue, firstLocation);
                 }
             }
    
             bitmap.Save(picturePath);
         }


این ارور رو میده :


*System.PlatformNotSupportedException: 'Operation is not supported on this platform.'*

----------

